# Can Crested Geckos swim ?



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

I am wanting to put my *Crested Gecko over my fish tank as one Viv. should he/she fall in would he /she be able to swim? I would put lots of places for it to get out.*


----------



## adam151082 (Apr 4, 2009)

Arrogant Dew said:


> I am wanting to put my *Crested Gecko over my fish tank as one Viv. should he/she fall in would he /she be able to swim? I would put lots of places for it to get out.*


 
put him in some warm water and see if he sinks or swims.: victory:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

if u can get arm bands to fit them yea try it 

Honestly i dunno mate i wouldnt try it with cresties but i would would only try it with semi aquatic species. They may swim but its not natural for them


----------



## leebrett69 (Nov 3, 2008)

no way and not warm water barely luke warm water


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Cresty's have an natural instinkt for life preservation and should the occasion call for it then yes they could swim but really is it worth risking?.
I would say no. Using an aquatic tank as a base would be very dangerous for the cresty esspetially as they like to be at substrate level sometimes for hunting and resting etc and if there is no substrate then they areen't being supplied with the correct enviroment for their needs.
They are not a semi-aquatic species and even when its raining they will hide to stay dry in the wild so my advice would be NO.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I have no idea if they can swim and would never risk it or try it but what I do know is that if their feet get wet, they struggle to grip so you might put places for the crestie to climb out but if the glass is wet, he might not be able to get out. Just completely not worth the risk.


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

Big no no over a tank but if you have a big enough viv you could put a small goldfish or similar pool in the bottom of it, keeping it shallow with graduated sides on so if it ever did get in water it could get out easily enough


----------



## mrmrcarey (Jan 2, 2009)

Is it really worth the risk whether it can or not?
If you are intent on it could you not use some clear perspex as a 'lid'?


----------

